# Seed shrimp



## flora (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey again!
What exactly are seed shrimp? Are they bad to have? Will they hurt other shrimp?


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

im not sure what they are but they wont hurt anything.


----------

